
Redis official site not working because it cannot connect to a redis - sagarzhere
https://redis.io/
======
antirez
Hi, sorry for the issue, the instance Redis.io runs on is very small and has
only 1GB of memory, so the OOM killer killed the Redis instance. Normally this
was not possible, because redis.io itself uses just a few keys, but lately I
installed try.redis.io there, and apparently this uses a lot more keys, I'll
have to monitor the keys usage and change the code in order to flush the old
sessions faster. The current instance is costing 5$/mo at Digital Ocean, maybe
I sent too cheap on this :-D But the idea was that I own everything and don't
ask for expenses about Redis OSS official stuff, this was the idea back then.
Now no longer makes sense in the new setups but still...

EDIT: just to be a bit safer I set a memory limit in the instance as well.

Btw if you see this as being not very professional, well _it is_ :-D The
website was setup by a friend of mine in an afternoon once we upgraded the
site to use SSL. I have access and do sysadmin tasks without knowing very well
how it is configured (it uses systemd for instance, while I setup things
differently usually in my machines). The instance was configured without even
a proper configuration file, just a few parameters on the command line. The
thing is: we handle this as a "community" thing. And after all considering the
near zero-efforts, and the 5$ instance for many many years, it kinda works
well.

Anyway all the content is public and open source... (see redis-io and redis-
doc repositories), and all our releases are tagged on Github. So the site is
not vital in case it goes down for some short time.

------
jve
Since when dumping out stacktrace and surrounding source code and env is OK
for the world to see?

~~~
grenoire
"You're seeing this error because you use Rack::ShowExceptions."

Seems like somebody forgot to configure that...

------
wyqydsyq
Would have been even more embarrassing if the Redis site was down with a MySQL
error

~~~
uaas
Or memcached

------
EE84M3i
Archive for when this is inevitably fixed:
[http://archive.is/icwry](http://archive.is/icwry)

------
davnicwil
This is a bit awkward, but a good reminder that actually 'embarrassing' show
stopper bugs aren't necessarily as bad as you think.

As a result of this, here we all are, talking about and thinking about redis.
I know I wouldn't have otherwise. It's funny, but stuff like this can turn out
to be a net _positive_ once you're over that feeling of 'argh, production went
down!' :-)

------
jarofgreen
At least we know they eat their own dog food :-) Hopefully there will be a
good post mortem.

------
dx034
Sub-pages work, so you can still read the docs at
[https://redis.io/documentation](https://redis.io/documentation)

EDIT: Seems that page was cached, it's one of the only ones still working.

------
villgax
I hit refresh like for a solid minute continually & it loaded fine now.

------
agustif
It works alright for me, it loads Redis News.

------
solarkraft
at least they're dog fooding.

------
IceWreck
Working right now. Guess they fixed it

------
disiplus
isn't the guy from italy, is this related to other news ?

~~~
lkbm
He is, but it's not. He explains here:
[https://twitter.com/antirez/status/1238132866682359813](https://twitter.com/antirez/status/1238132866682359813)

(He also has a comment above, but this has slightly more detail.)

